# FREE Pigeon needs new home



## HollieOlson (Sep 20, 2013)

We found a pigeon and researched the local club using the band on it's leg but they can't find the owner. She has been super cared for as we have chickens and ducks so know enough about taking care of her and we googled plus the local club told us what to do. She has been flying around our new fully enclosed cat enclosure (cats haven't even got to try it out yet) during the day and in our house in a nice cage at night. But we can't keep her. 

We are looking for someone to take her in, we don't want money. 

Super awesome sweet bird. All white Uzbeck Tumbler

Thank you,
Hollie
360-521-1953 call/text
Vancouver, WA


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so very much for taking in this pigeon and for taking such good care of it. Hopefully someone here will be able to offer it a wonderful home.

Terry


----------



## HollieOlson (Sep 20, 2013)

We got some new leads on trying to find the original owner. Finger crossed.

Thanks


----------

